# Bei Umlauten in URL automatisch auf "ausgeschriebene" Version umleiten



## unwohltaeter (14. Oktober 2011)

Ist es möglich mittels .htaccess den Besucher automatisch auf die ausgeschriebene Version umzuleiten, wie z.b. http://blabla.de/Hähnchen zu http://blabla.de/Haehnchen?
Das sollte aber nicht nur bei diesem Umlaut oder diesem Link funktionieren, sondern bei jedem anderen Umlaut bzw. Link auch, selbst bei neuen.


----------



## threadi (14. Oktober 2011)

Klar geht das. Im einfachsten Fall musst Du einfach für jedes Sonderzeichen was Du verändern willst eine RewriteRule schreiben. Geht sicher auch kürzer, aber dürfte für dich erstmal eindeutig nachvollziehbarer sein.


----------



## unwohltaeter (15. Oktober 2011)

Hm... Leider weiß ich nicht, wie die Links aussehen werden und welche Umlaute darin vorkommen werden.


----------



## GMF (21. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du die Links weißt kannst du sie ja dann mit mod_rewrite ändern. Hier mal die Codes für die Umlaute

%E4 (ä ersetzen mit ae)
%FC (ü ersetzen ue)
%F6 (ö ersetzen oe)
%DF (ß ersetzen ss)
%C4 (Ä ersetzen Ae)
%D6 (Ö ersetzen Oe)
%DC (Ü ersetzen Ue) 

Weiß jetzt nicht ob die richtig sind, Verbesserung erwünscht xD


----------



## unwohltaeter (21. Oktober 2011)

Nein, das ist es ja eben. Ich weiß die Links nicht.


----------



## GMF (21. Oktober 2011)

Hab schon ewig nix mehr mit mod_rewrite gemacht. Mir fallen da nur Reg-Ex ein, erklären kann ichs dir aber nicht. 

Hab das bei Google gefunden, vielleicht hilfst dir ja
http://www.webmasterworld.com/forum92/4332.htm


----------

